# Problem Opening Ms Word



## shamch (Dec 1, 2005)

MS word will not open. When I try opening MS word the Microsoft XP window appears and then it freezes. I also get this error message....."Word failed to start correctly last time. Starting Word in safe mode will help you correct or isolate the startup problem." I'm using Windows ME. HP 6830. Please help.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

May not help, but search for and delete all occurences of normal.dot


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

You might have to change you folder settings to find normal.doc. I think it might be a system file, so you might have to go to Tools -> Folder options, and change one of the settings to allow you to view system files.

If that doesn't work, you can run detect/repair from the control panel by going to add/remove programs, and selecting your office installation. Select Microsoft Office, Click on "change", then click on "Repair Office". As soon as you get it working, be sure to install all the updates.


----------



## shamch (Dec 1, 2005)

shamch said:


> MS word will not open. When I try opening MS word the Microsoft XP window appears and then it freezes. I also get this error message....."Word failed to start correctly last time. Starting Word in safe mode will help you correct or isolate the startup problem." I'm using Windows ME. HP 6830. Please help.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Edit: I meant hidden files, not system files. Don't delete any of your system files


----------



## shamch (Dec 1, 2005)

shamch said:


> MS word will not open. When I try opening MS word the Microsoft XP window appears and then it freezes. I also get this error message....."Word failed to start correctly last time. Starting Word in safe mode will help you correct or isolate the startup problem." I'm using Windows ME. HP 6830. Please help.


----------



## shamch (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi,
I deleted normal.doc however, I could not follow all the instructions maybe because I have Windows ME. When I clicked on Tools there was no folder option to choose. I also, keep getting the Norton Antivirus window popup, and it says....."Nortons antivirus was unable to scan you computer for infections because your license for this product has expired. "


----------



## shamch (Dec 1, 2005)

Since I deleted normal.doc., what should I do to get it back?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Not normal.doc normal.doT


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

normal.dot is a template file. It is automatically created when you open MS Word.

Edit: Sorry, I just re-read your post and mine. Normal.dot is the template file that you want to delete. I don't remember what Normal.doc was but I recommend going into your recycle bin and restoring it to it's original location. Please let us know if you have any problems doing this. You can restore it even if you already cleaned out your recycle bin(recently).

Where on the instructions did you get hung up? Do you have admin rights on the machine? You should be able to run detect and repair from any account that has admin rights on that machine.


----------

